# Your Talents



## Bonzi (Dec 21, 2017)

What are your talents, either ones your use or don't use.

Do you have a talent that you always wished you had done more with, or, maybe have one that you don't wish to use fully, but have.

I have always been .. um .. resentful I guess, that I can't sing or dance when I LOVE to do both!  I can't draw either but I love anything artistic!

What is your talent?


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## sealybobo (Dec 21, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> What are your talents, either ones your use or don't use.
> 
> Do you have a talent that you always wished you had done more with, or, maybe have one that you don't wish to use fully, but have.
> 
> ...


I wish I were born to rich parents I would have tried harder to be a singer of some sorts. Maybe not a solo artist because I don’t think I’m that good but maybe I’d have a role in a singing play like Hamilton


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 21, 2017)

It's depressing I can't even vote in my own poll!  I'm not even close in any of those!


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## norwegen (Dec 21, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


>


That's pretty good, Mac.  You're much better at drawing than I am.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 21, 2017)

norwegen said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Just answerin' a question!
.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2017)

pleasing females sexually.....


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 21, 2017)

Cooking and eating vagina


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2017)

My talent is ability to pretend I have a talent.


----------



## petro (Dec 21, 2017)

Builder, carpenter, finish work, remodeling, ability to take about anything apart and fix it.
Saves me a ton of cash on my home and vehicle.
Edit to add...
A hell of a shot also...in case of zombie apocalypse .


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 21, 2017)

Moonglow said:


>




Power-chudding, ftw!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 21, 2017)

I can make most anything.
Give me billet material and I could build the engine in your car from scratch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 21, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I can make most anything.
> Give me billet material and I could build the engine in your car from scratch.



.....oh,and I love to cook. From BBQ to to Cajun gumbo and everything in between.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2017)

In person I can make people laugh.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 22, 2017)

Philosophy, writing, logic, realism, pragmatism, math.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 22, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> What are your talents, either ones your use or don't use.
> 
> Do you have a talent that you always wished you had done more with, or, maybe have one that you don't wish to use fully, but have.
> 
> ...


You can dance Bonzi -- anyone can.  You just need a good leader-partner.

It's the same with sex -- you are great at sex you just need the right partner.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 22, 2017)

petro said:


> Builder, carpenter, finish work, remodeling, ability to take about anything apart and fix it.
> Saves me a ton of cash on my home and vehicle.
> Edit to add...
> A hell of a shot also...in case of zombie apocalypse .


Same as Jesus Of Nazareth then -- he was an "tecton" -- handyman in Greek.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 22, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> pleasing females sexually.....


There are 2 names for this --

1 - stud

2 - gigolo.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Dec 22, 2017)

I speak Russian exellently, that's all


----------



## Anathema (Dec 22, 2017)

OTHER:  I have an extensive talent for breaking and destroying stuff.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 22, 2017)

I paint which is why I change avatars every few days to a new painting.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 22, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > pleasing females sexually.....
> ...


no. 1 in my younger days,now im just a guy who delivers the goods to his darling wife of many years....


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Dec 30, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Cooking and eating vagina



Baked, roasted or grilled?


----------



## DustyInfinity (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm a decent writer, though I can't really do it anymore, and yiostheoy, you really, really don't want to see me dance.  It would cause you to have a seizure, and then later mutter why, why.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 7, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> What are your talents, either ones your use or don't use.
> 
> Do you have a talent that you always wished you had done more with, or, maybe have one that you don't wish to use fully, but have.
> 
> ...




I can per through a hole in a chero ..can you?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 7, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> What are your talents, either ones your use or don't use.
> 
> Do you have a talent that you always wished you had done more with, or, maybe have one that you don't wish to use fully, but have.
> 
> ...




Also..


----------



## DustyInfinity (Jan 7, 2018)

Also played piano.  Can play the first two movements of the Moonlight Sonata.  Coolest thing I ever saw was a women play the third movement of Moonlight on a guitar.  It was amazing.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## DustyInfinity (Jan 7, 2018)

One last talent, I can pick the worst movies imaginable.  It is a gift.  My friends will never give me the remote.  Who knew killer ventrilaquist  movies would be bad?


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 7, 2018)

I can memorize song lyrics easily.  I can also remember actors/actresses names, even in movies I have never seen. 

I took piano lessons, but, I was too much of a wimp to do recitals, so, I quit.  I had a hard time reading music so that was not a natural talent anyway.


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 10, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> I can memorize song lyrics easily.  I can also remember actors/actresses names, even in movies I have never seen.
> 
> I took piano lessons, but, I was too much of a wimp to do recitals, so, I quit.  I had a hard time reading music so that was not a natural talent anyway.


I play piano very well but for some reason do not like to share this with other people. I did not have a problem being in the spot light as a teen how ever for some reason these days I go to some great lengths not to get noticed.  I guess I realy did not play piano for others even then. I had no problem with a full stand in sports, I did not even notice they were there. For some reason sharing my music with others is scary to me! Maybe becaus all my sports were team sports where as piano it is just you!


----------



## miketx (May 10, 2018)

Good with numbers, play an instrument, rarely forget anything, cook.


----------

